# Sky TV subscription reduction: threatened to cancel & 3 multiroom boxes free for 1y!



## JMR (7 May 2011)

Not sure if this is widely known or not, so thought I'd post info.....

On the advice of a friend who had done similarly, I recently contacted Sky TV customer services and expressed my wish to cancel my subscription because it had become unaffordable.
I was transferred to another department where another helpful chap at first asked what the reason for cancelling was and if it was pure cost could we work something out.

I was, of course hoping for this so agreed to maybe looking at reducing the cost of the package and retaining the subscription.
He took a look at my subscription (€78 monthly for 1 Sky+ and 3 additional multiroom standard boxes).
Each multiroom box was costing €15 monthly, so without any arguments he asked if it would help if the multiroom boxes were free for 1 year.

Of course I felt I had to pretend otherwise but eventually came around and agreed to retain the subscription.
This represents a saving of  €540 over the year for the sake of a quick phone call


----------



## niceoneted (7 May 2011)

Well done and it's great some of the companies are using the business mind. Better to have people subscribe then not. 

However do you really need 4 tv's ??


----------



## onlineprint (7 May 2011)

Can I ask how long how long you were with sky before you rang them, eg 1 yr etc


----------



## JMR (7 May 2011)

onlineprint said:


> Can I ask how long how long you were with sky before you rang them, eg 1 yr etc


 
With them about 2.5 years


----------



## venice (7 May 2011)

UPC are doing similar deals. They will put you through to the retentions office where you will be offered some sort of reduction. I got an extra channel package and Digital+ HD for an extra €3 for 1 year and delivery of the new box was free. A friend of mine got a similar deal


----------



## gipimann (7 May 2011)

As an aside, Sky have an offer for existing subscribers who want to upgrade from sky+ to sky+HD, I spotted it on their website today.

- Free sky+HD box
- Free installation/set up
- 3 months free HD subscription (normally €15 p month)


----------



## bluemac (7 May 2011)

they have been doing it for years just be sure your willing to be cut off... whcih wont happen, somtimes you need to book the cut off then 2 weeks later they call you with a good offer.. I had it free for 3 months then another 3 months then 50% off for 6 months...

some one else about 4 weeks back box wasnt working they wanted to call an engineer and a new box cost about 140 she got it for free by cutting it off and 3 months 50% off..


----------



## JP1234 (12 May 2011)

I recently removed channels we never watch (Cartoons/Music/Arts) and I was offered a 20% discount for 6 months without asking. Definitely worth the phone call.


----------



## bren1916 (12 May 2011)

I call them this time every year to cancel full package (soccer season is over) and they just knocked 50% off  the whole package cost straight away for 6 months...


----------



## Concert (22 May 2011)

Dont think threatning to cancel works for everyone. Oordered Sky Multiroom few weeks ago, paid 6o euros and technican came to install last Friday.  He told us it wasn't possible to have multiroom because we are with Imagine and off he went.  I contacted imagine who said he was wrong and also Sky who said he was wrong.  I then asked them for some sort of compensation as my husband took a day off work to be home and they refused even when I threatened to cancel subscription.  Would have expected something as we are with them for 10 years.


----------

